# Just in from USCG



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got this via email from USCG... obviously, they see this as a problem.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Friends don't let friends pay the way. You don't ask your barber if you need a haircut. If your taking a group of people out and they hire you, your a charter.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What does this really mean.

Can I still use my boat to go fishing and my buddies pitch in for the fuel for the fishing trip, which offsets the total cost for me to go fishing. 
As a saltwater boat owner, there are extreme costs in maintaining my fishing boat, other than the fuel and oil costs to go fishing.
I'm a one weekend a month angler. 

Am I doing anything wrong in the eyes of the law by splitting the fuel cost with friends that go fishing with me?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you ask anyone that would benefit from license, inspection or fee, the answer would be yes.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Crazy!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does this mean we all have to go fishing by ourselves unless your a charter.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

lastcast said:


> If you ask anyone that would benefit from license, inspection or fee, the answer would be yes.


That's not how read it, the paper even states at the top of the 3rd paragraph:

"While sharing costs of a boat trip is perfectly legitimate and legal, in this hypothetical case, the Captain was required to be credentialed by the Coast Guard."

They set the hypothetical case up as the guy was charging a fee to take people fishing vs sharing costs.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

You need to CAREFULLY read the document again... Here are a few lines from the document.


The sea bass are running and your *friend has a friend* who can take you and another person fishing for a *reasonable fee*.


While *sharing costs* of a boat trip is *perfectly legitimate and legal*, in this hypothetical case, the Captain was required to be credentialed by the Coast Guard.


What makes these types of services fall under federal requirements as commercial vessel services is whether or not one of the passengers *paid a fee for the service provided.*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I know. But if you ask the Coast Guard, they'll think different. Just go fishing and split costs. Who on here has ever gotten a ticket as a "for Hire" capt.? Right no one.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

The reason I own a boat is so that I can have the boat to myself. I never have friends on my boat either fishing or cruising and really have no dog in this fight. 

Just bothers me that the charter captains continually try and deceive at every opportunity that they get.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The way I see it, if you and your buddies share gas and etc.... If the coast guard stops you and asks... Keep your mouth shut. Boat owner paid for it all. Easy enough.

The document is a load of crap anyway. Even a licensed captn with full safety equipment can accidentally misread an oncoming lights in a hypothetical situation... People make mistakes. Hell to counter that, I've been intentionally near-missed and even hit by a licensed captn operating an inspected passenger vessel.

While I understand what they are getting at, and understand the importance.. Their attempt to explain it was pretty feeble and shaky at best.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe this was aimed at guys with more boat than they can afford attempting to offset costs by illegit charter. 

You got a buddy you been fishing with a season or 3 and want to be fair with one another on costs, I think they have zero beef with you. 
Some guy with a boat wants to load up paying people for an airshow or boat race... that's who they're after.


----------

